# Escambia 1-1-12



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Pretty good day today. No Jersey Devil (NJD) and I hit the water at Jim's at about 7 AM. We worked the area around Jim's for some trout but it wasn't really on for us (though we heard it turned on later). We made the long run through the Xs and out to the main river and tried around the power plant area and got some big white trout, a few specks, and a pickerel and a couple of rat reds. We said to heck with it and decided to just do some bass fishing since it was warming up nicely. We worked a lot of areas with grass and ended up with 21 bass in the boat, all near grass, and all on either chartreuse shallow diving crankbaits or chartreuse spinnerbaits. I got one bite on a trick worm, near some wood, but missed him. We had probably 6 fish get off before we got them in the boat and missed 4-5 hard bites for some reason. None of the fish were huge, but we had many of keeper size. One weird thing, regardless of species, almost every fish today was caught on the back hook of the crankbait. Weird. Go figure.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We went bluegill fishing this morning after gathering a few nice ones we headed up to (mystic springs landing, Escambia river) to try and get some Flats we fished from 5pm-11pm with 0 bites:thumbdown: And we had some awesome baits and spots picked out must be the cold front.

I watched the water go from 58 to 56 in three hours..

Hey at-least we did fish the very first day of the year, props to every one who went today:thumbsup:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Best bass fun in a long time. We even got a double catch at the same time. Hope to do it again soon. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good job guys. We were out there Saturday of last week and could only get bream/warmouth to bite. Bass weren't biting, but we weren't in any grass either.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

The weather was good at first and then went bad and then great. The wind played a big factor. We found the moving water with some wind with it and it was on. We even had a double Bass catch at the same time. 

NJD


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Not a bad day AP.


----------

